# The Best F2L Algs for EVERY Case!



## RedJack22 (Dec 20, 2017)

(I sure hope this is in the right spot; my apologies if it's not).

Hello Everybody! 

For most speedcubers probably know that F2L is EXTREMELY important for a fast solve. You hear fast cubers say "get good F2L algs" and to find them using a website like Algdb.net. However, the problem is finding each of the algs, and writing them down into a format that is easy to access. 

Well, I've done that! I've made a PDF of (in my opinion) are the best F2L algs for EVERY case. Now these algs are only for inserting into the right front slot, but they can be easily adaptable for back slots, if you take the time to learn them. I would really appreciate feedback on it, and if you like it, please spread it around! Thank you so much, and I hope you enjoy!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3xgkroz2u1urir/F2L Algs.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (Jan 29, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> (I sure hope this is in the right spot; my apologies if it's not).
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Bookmarked!


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 29, 2018)

Runnerboy1008 said:


> Thank you so much! Bookmarked!


You are most welcome! I would appreciate feedback, if possible. I hope it serves you well!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 29, 2018)

I will definitely be using this!


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 30, 2018)

case #29 can be solved more efficiently by-
R' F R F ' U R U' R'
This is basically just
(Sledge hammer)(Inverse Sexy)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 30, 2018)

Best F2L(basic and advanced) video by J Perm!!!!!


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 30, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> case #29 can be solved more efficiently by-
> R' F R F ' U R U' R'
> This is basically just
> (Sledge hammer)(Inverse Sexy)


 That isn't too bad! Thanks for the suggestion! (it can be a little hard to execute, but just a little bit practice I'm sure will help).



Prabal Baishya said:


> Best F2L(basic and advanced) video by J Perm!!!!!



Ironically, I'm the one who suggested this video to him  Either way though, I'm only concerned with mainly the Right Front slot. Obviously that isn't where I only insert my pairs into, but for simplicity that is how I made the PDF


----------

